

Are multivitamins a waste of money? Editorial in medical journal says yes - epenn
http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/16/health/multivitamins-studies/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

======
pedalpete
Unfortunately, the actual study seems to be behind a paywall,
[http://annals.org/article.aspx?articleid=1789253](http://annals.org/article.aspx?articleid=1789253),
but I think the concept of the study is flawed.

I started taking vitamin supplements about a year ago, but I didn't do it with
the idea that I'll live longer if I take them, just that I want to live that
little bit better. Have a bit more energy, that kind of thing.

I'm sure other factors in a lifestyle have a much stronger effect on mortality
than taking a little pill. I think people have too many expectations of a
miracle.

------
joeldidit
Multivitamins of the right formulation (like Ortho-Core) are great, but I do
agree, most multivitamin formulations are inferior or just plain shit. Eat
right.

